# what is the best bow you have ever had



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Hoyt UltraElite with cam & half plus'.
absolute dream to shoot.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

the compound bow i have now Hoyt X tec and my selfbow that broke after lots of shooting but it was my fault. It was a wide limbed 66" 60# @ 26" oak bow


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

my current bow i have. the tribute


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

my *buckmasters BTR *and my *kodiak mag *recurve


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

truth 2.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hickory longbow, the one I'm shooting now, 80# at 27".


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

my bengal and the one i am shoot now the x-force ss


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Bear Truth


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hoyt ultra tec


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

alpine silverado eclipse


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Hoyt Lazertec (which is my current Bow)


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

Mathews Drenalin
:tongue:


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

The General


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

mine was the vectrix xl with the vector cams. verry good shootin bow and very forgiving


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

The one I got right now. 2008 Ultra Elite XT2000 limbs C2 cams.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

A bow that you won from a giveaway!


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

In my sig


----------



## EliteShooter1 (Apr 12, 2008)

I still love all my elite energy's.


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Martin SlayR


----------



## diamond87 (Nov 8, 2007)

diamond rascal 40-50 pound lims my last bow


----------



## deer boy91 (Jul 27, 2006)

2008 hoyt ultraeliet with xt 3500 and c2 cams


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

alpine silverodo eclipse.


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

*darton*

By far my Darton Maverick, i could throw a 5 inch group with it untill the string snapped and screwed everything up but i am begining to like my black ice, decent shooter.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm real close to getting my newest (and best) bow, a Martin Cheetah. A real bargain at ~$550 with new arrows and everything. epsi:


----------

